# Tolkieny Avatars. . .with a twist



## HLGStrider (Apr 19, 2005)

A friend just pointed these out to me. . .My favorite is the "The fans. . .they're getting. . .sillier. . ." one. It's so us!


http://bookloaf.net/avatars.html


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi, I LOVE that you put this up!!  It's sooooo funny


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 21, 2005)

Those are hilarious!!!! Thanks so much for pointing them out, I think I'll probably use one of those for a while soon.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 22, 2005)

Unfortunately they are a bit over the size needed for this forum, and I am not quite computer savy enough to resize them without smushing or stretching them so that they look funny ,. . . 

can anyone resize the "The fans are getting sillier?" one for me. Like I said. It's so us.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, those are pretty funny. I enjoyed the Gandalf one with two melons, saying 'Now what was that password...?' the most.

Oh, and there you go Elgee.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks, Ithy. . .


Gosh, I didn't know your evil mod powers extended to my avatars. . .


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 24, 2005)

Cool.
Thanks a lot.
-Ingolmo


----------



## Manwe (Apr 25, 2005)

Those are so classic, thank you you've made my day. That bug one especially, can anyone make a avatar flicking in between those, (I can't remember what they're called at the moment.)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry, I had to ask! Can anyone help find a Strider avatar?

(Shadowy stranger...? hummmm, what did he want, will this work...?)  


***Found one, thanks anyway!***


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 28, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> A friend just pointed these out to me. . .



*reminiscing sigh* And to think I had something to do with this forum before I even joined... *grin* 

BUMP!

There are new members and others that might like to see this once more. What say they have the chance?!  

Now that I have a better idea how to use my computer, I might even try to use some of these! *laughs*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 17, 2005)

*oh...my...gosh!*

 LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND!!!  

http://www.arwen-undomiel.com/avatars_sir.html

  


(sorry 'bout the long link. I can't figure out how to do just a 'click here'... Tried but must not be doing something right. *shrug*)
((There... that's still not quite what I was after but it is better))


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 17, 2005)

Love 'em!
 You'll see one on my LJ sometime soon, I believe... 

(You want a hyperlink, Ara? Click the hyperlink button: the little 'world' icon. It'll ask what your link is, and what you want the text to be. Voila!)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 17, 2005)

Watch out that you don't take the same as I'm going to, B.  After all, they _would_ be almost ideal for a LJ. *snicker*

I'm going to try something with mine though... we'll see if it'll works. You'll just have to hunt my page down...  

Unless by chance I get it to work here as well!    *hides*

(yeah... I tried again but it just dont want to do it right... hmmm... what if I try... *goes back to tweek* THERE! better anyway... thanks)


----------



## celebnaurwen (Nov 27, 2005)

If you guys are looking for good LJ avs, here are several lovely ones. I should warn you, though, ze artiste probably wouldn't be keen on people resizing them for use here. Make sure to credit her if you use any. 

http://www.livejournal.com/users/martoufmarty/80779.html#cutid1
http://www.livejournal.com/users/martoufmarty/80384.html#cutid1
http://www.livejournal.com/users/martoufmarty/80090.html#cutid1
http://www.livejournal.com/users/martoufmarty/79844.html#cutid1
http://www.livejournal.com/users/martoufmarty/78996.html#cutid1
http://www.livejournal.com/users/martoufmarty/79232.html#cutid1


----------

